
Uber cheats their customers and pockets $15/mo AMEX credits - gesman
https://thepointsguy.com/news/amex-credit-uber-cash/
======
gesman
How it worked before:

AMEX Platinum comes with $15/mo Uber credit. Credit auto-expires by the end of
each month.

Before - this credit automatically applied to ride and the rest charged to
default credit card.

Now Uber got clever and decided to pull the fast one on their customers (and
AMEX). $15 AMEX credit now pushed to "Uber cash".

And you can only apply this credit to rides that are <$15.

If ride is more expensive - you cannot apply Uber Cash credit unless you
refill "Uber cash".

But here's another trick - you can only refill Uber Cash with $25, $50 and
$100 chunks.

Which means if you got AMEX credit of $15 but your ride is $50 - in order to
use the "uber cash" balance you can only refill your Uber cash with another
$50 which doesn't make any sense for customer. You'll always be keeping
leftover balance on "Uber cash". Without lending UBER your own money through
"Uber cash" refills - your AMEX credits will auto-expire at the end of every
month.

This way your $15 AMEX credit is expires unused by the end of every month
effectively cheating customer away from reward and diminishing AMEX-promised
reward program.

FRAUD!

------
smt88
I'm not vision-impaired and have a really hard time reading this wispy-thin
font on a white background.

Designers who read this: please consider usability of people who don't have
perfect vision.

